# Dead fish come back to life when lemon juice....



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay so I found a video, some woman preparing dinner and she dresses the fish with lemon juice and both fish start flopping like crazy, what gives?? anyone got any idea what is happening?

http://http://video.ca.msn.com/watch/video/dead-fish-come-back-to-life/2gvim84uu?from=en-ca-hpquad


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

2things #1 what kind of scary looking fish are those lol
#2 those must have just been gutted, skinned and prepped, looks to me like just nerves and electrical impulses left over, same as a freshly beheaded chicken nothing to do with lemon juice id bet


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Im pretty sure near the end of the video she says theyre dogfish, which makes sense because the mouth is on the bottom of the head, not in the front. In that case, they have been de-finned. You also cant see any cuts indicating theyve been gutted.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe theyre zombie fish


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

regardless guts in guts out , they havent returned from the dead, but id imagine freshly prepped


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I had a similar experience with ling cod, I was fishing at Ogden point in Victoria, caught a big ling, killed it, gutted and put it in the freezer, about a week later we took it out of the freezer and put it in the sink to thaw. I come home later and find the ex wife on the sofa and my fish in the middle of the kitchen floor, she's freaking out that it's still alive. I guess when she got home the thing was flopping and came out of the sink and scared the bejeepers out of her. Crazy stuff.

Douglas


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty sure it's just nerves.

You can see the fugu still moving in this vid


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

bcorchidguy said:


> I had a similar experience with ling cod, I was fishing at Ogden point in Victoria, caught a big ling, killed it, gutted and put it in the freezer, about a week later we took it out of the freezer and put it in the sink to thaw. I come home later and find the ex wife on the sofa and my fish in the middle of the kitchen floor, she's freaking out that it's still alive. I guess when she got home the thing was flopping and came out of the sink and scared the bejeepers out of her. Crazy stuff.
> 
> Douglas


i can totally relate. In this instance my dad had just bought fresh Eel from a market in London, took it home and left it on the counter, it was still wrapped in newspaper, my mum had prepared some rice and left it next to the Eel, next thing you know the bloody thing came alive and flopped to the floor, i swear it statrted chasing my mom, she ended up hiding in the pantry while my dad chopped its head off, the thing was still gooing crazy so then it took my dad about 3 hard hits with a hammer to kill it. i suppose you cound say we got on its last nerve!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I think I'll start having lemon juice showers when I'm feeling tired. I wonder if you can get charged with "Driving under the influence of lemon juice?"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its actually a proven fact that citrus scents can energize you , even my body wash , dove for men citrus splash is supposed to be an energizing scent to refresh you for your day lol..


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

It's kind of a blurry video, but it kinda looks like they have been headed and gutted... Anyway, the tails and fins are gone, likely they are fully dead. I'm not a biologist or a physicist but I have a theory, let me know what you guys think...

The lemon juice is acting as an electrolyte because it is an acid. The fish and the foil were acting as the anode and cathode, so current was generated when the lemon juice was added, and the electrical impulses caused the fish to move like that.

I think what happened here is the same electrochemical reaction is what occurs in the old 'potato battery' science experiment. Please give your thoughts.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I will tell you what i think of your theory..... you sir are a genius, i was thinking something similiar but that is a really good theory, now who wants to hit t & t market and give it a shot.???


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It could be a fake video. Two toys dressed to look like fish. How about two fish dressed up to look like dead fish. Neurons can be stimulated to cause movement but not to that extent.

If the fish were going to be baked wouldn't they be made into fillets?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Further, the scene looks fake. A roll of aluminium foil unrolled on the counter and several lemons.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

The heads are there, you can see its mouth as it moves around


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There wouldn't be that much neuro transmission. The synapses break down after death. 

When have you ever placed a full roll of aluminum foil on the baking sheet and counter? I tear mine off prior to placing the foil on the sheet. I would use lemon juice after the fish are baked. But even so there are a bunch of cut up lemon pieces. 

Do you set up a camera on a tripod to film fish on a baking sheet? There's no movement of the camera. At some point the woman acts surprised in the video. 

You don't bake fish like that they would be cut down the middle.

I say it's FAKE! Mind games!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Mind games??? Perhaps... all I know is it was odd and the lady didn't sound impressed

Douglas


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

bcorchidguy said:


> Mind games??? Perhaps... all I know is it was odd and the lady didn't sound impressed
> 
> Douglas


The lady should be freaked! Instead she say's were calmly that the fish have come back to life.

But she could have been on tranquilizers.

But you're right Douglas, it's odd.

Paul


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

my 2 bits.... disgusting vid. 

Actually thot some fish were going to be brought back to life. I saved 2 eels that were good as toast once as well as a few crusty fish. Held them tenderly and swished them back and forth in water and good current for 5-10 min. Thanked my God ( maybe not yours ..but not important here ) when they came around. 

Some cultures believe that the more an animal suffers before it dies the better that meat will be for you ..( or something like that ) to me the vid looks more like ..get live fish .( them poor fish are flopping around like ya just pulled them from the lake ).....take home ....slap on counter and cut off fins and squirt lemon juice all over it ...yep that would kinda make ya flop around a bit .. 
I do the same thing eating fish and getting the lemon juice in a fresh finger wound ( tho i didn't hear the fish cuss )

This vids up there on my fave list like the ones showing dogs being skinned alive...monkeys with their heads stuck in tables not to mention snakes eating live rabbits etc. 
Why anyone would want to do that to any living creature is beyond me.....oh and lets put it on youtube !!


----------

